# Update On Candy Kisses



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to let you all know just how little Candy Kisses is settling into her new home!

When we first collected her on the way back from Italy she was a shy, timid little thing and so very different to Angel (which was a good thing) and I will never forget how she shook with fear as we carried her to the motorhome. We were told she could walk on her lead lovely but this poor little dog trembled with fear as the traffic whizzed past us so I scooped her up in my arms and could feel her tiny heart racing. Once in the motorhome we tried to soothe and calm her but she was so scared of us both and my heart broke for her knowing we had just whisked her away from the family she knew and loved. She stayed in my arms most of the journey and by the time we arrived home she had obviously decided I was not so bad as she followed me everwhere!

Candy was very wary of men and so whenever my husbsand went near her she cowered away from him and was having none of it. However, being the gentle guy he is he decided not to push matters and would allow her to get used to him at her own pace and so slowly but surely the bond between them has grown stronger each day. 

When Candy first came home with us she was slow and wary and not lively like you would expect a 6 month old puppy to be and we were amazed at her lack of social skills and zest for life but my goodness what a transformation we have seen take place within only 10 days? She is now starting to run and bound around and play like Angel used to do and the quiet little mite she was is in fact now developing into quite a cheeky little character and we already adore her. She has gone from the scared little dog we first met to one with a lot more confidence and although Candy still follows me around like a shadow she is beginning to get more and more confident around my husband and the bond between them is developing beautifully and if he whistles her she goes running to find him cos she knows he will have a little treat in his hand for her! She is still slightly apprehensive when strangers enter the house but after they have been in the house a few minutes she is soon reassured and she has defintely come on leaps and bounds during the short time she has been with us.

She walks beautifully beside us off the lead but as soon as we put the lead on she doesn't like it one little bit and after a short time she parks her little bottom down and refuses to budge! Now if any of you doggy experts can suggest ways we can tempt her to walk on her lead we would welcome your advice!

As you can tell Candy Kisses has definitely stolen our hearts and she has certainly helped us come to terms with the loss of Angel.

Sue x


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I got my whippet at 6mths old from a breeder and she was the same as Candy Kisses,very unsure and basically unsocialized , it shouldn't take long for her to come round and when she does Watch out :lol: 
As regards lead training it is patience and encouragement and maybe treats will help. :wink: 

It sounds like she is a quick learner.



Chris


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Sue,

great news

a lot of us dog lovers have been watching your story with interest and I am pleased that your new friend is settling in so quickly.If she has made such rapid progress in just 10 days think what she will be like after a year.

As Candy gets more confidence and closer to you both I am sure she will eventually walk on the lead ok with a little encouragement.

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Sue,

I must be a big softie at heart, as that wee story has just made my day.

I am so glad that life is looking brighter for you both, (and the wee dug), after the tragic loss of Angel.

Are there any plans to continue your adventures across Europe?

All the very best,

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Sue

Great news, and thanks for the update.

We are very fortunate with Gracie as nothing seems to phase her and she took to the lead as if she was born wearing it.
Our previous dog Lucy was just like Candy however, and wasn't at all keen on the lead for a long time. The best way we found was to use an extending lead and try to make sure there was no tension on it so she didn't feel a tug on her collar, as that was what seemed to upset her.

Matters improved a lot more when we got her a little harness, and with the combination of a pocketfull of treats and being careful not to tug the lead she soon got used to it.  >>These<<  Puppia harnesses are very good for reluctant small dogs, and although they are a bit more expensive I would say it's worth it to be confident you are not hurting the dog's neck if you have to pull her to safety at any time. Gracie also wears a good quality collar which cannot be pulled off over her head, and I have used a bit of nylon cord to fix a small dog-lead clip to her harness. This is attached to her collar (_joining harness and collar together_) so that if she did slip her harness we still have her firmly attached by her collar.

Good as she is, even Gracie doesn't like being pulled, and if she falls behind and the lead goes tight she sticks out four very effective anchors and refuses to budge.

Hope this helps. It works for us. 

Regards


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ah, So lovely to read that Candy kisses is settling in ok. something to cheer me up on this miserable wet and windy day.

I would try a harness and extending lead.

Please where are the photos? Would love to see the little darling.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Sue
As others have said it is very common for dogs that stay with the breeder for longer than the usual 8 weeks to be very fearful of the rest of the world.

Just briefly there is a window of the first 12-13 weeks (yes you read it right) when the brain absorbs everything around it with no problems. Then comes a fear period to ready the puppy to be wary of all unfamiliar things that could, in the wild, hurt it.

In the normal way puppies leave the breeder and see lots and lots of new things as their new owner takes them around to see everybody and everything - the more the merrier. It almost happens by accident that the puppy gets "socialised and habituated" to the world at large. Just imagine picking up a kennel bred puppy that had never been inside a house!! In one case of mine the dog never acclimatised and went back to the breeder.

You are doing all the right things. Patience and rewarding bravery is the best way forward. Try not to pick her up when she shows signs of being fearful. This reinforces a dog's fear as they think we are worried too. 

Gently expose her to all the things that worry her. Use distance to make the object of her fear appear smaller than it is. Allow her to move away if she wants to until she feels braver.

Many dogs feel "trapped" on a lead. Their all important "fight/flight" option is cut off. As Candy gets braver she should start to relax more and realise that being on the lead means fun outings, treats and games.

Be careful that she doesn't learn that sitting down on a walk gets her something she wants. Of course it starts with fear but if you think she is play acting then just stand still with your back to her and wait for her to move. Reward her for moving (timing is everything). Be careful not to say "good girl" everytime she sits down on a walk! Yes we all do it! Remember IGNORE BAD OR UNWANTED BEHAVIOUR AND REWARD GOOD BEHAVIOUR (INCLUDING BEING BRAVE).

Sorry - did I say "just briefly" at the beginning. Once I get started........ :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Best Wishes

Pat


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Sue - Thanks for the update and delighted Candy is getting on so well. She seems a wise little thing and I am sure with help from people like patp she will soon get the hang of doing what you want her to do and earn lots and lots of treats    

Keep us advised of progress and is it possible to get any photos on here?

Sue


----------

